

TickStart Beta Signup (free) - bradleyjoyce

We (Squeejee) just launched the beta of our app TickStart. TickStart does time-tracking for small to medium sized consultancies or project-based businesses, with a focus on the business/reporting aspects of your team's productivity.<p>We'd like to invite the HN community to take it for a spin during our free beta.<p>You can signup at http://signup.tickstart.com<p>Thanks!<p>-Bradley
Squeejee, Inc.
======
jcapote
Breathtaking UI design. Seriously impressed at how polished and smooth
everything seems to be.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Wow, thanks for the kind words! All the design credit goes to Squeejee co-
founder Wynn Netherland. He's a genius! (@pengwynn on twitter)

------
trapper
Cool graphics, but seems a bit slow & clunky on FF3 ubuntu.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Interesting... we haven't tested from a linux OS yet. I'll look into it.
Thanks!

